# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  ΑWMN Server Distro Bugtraq

## Mick Flemm

Εδώ παρακαλώ να ποστάρουν, όσοι από εσάς έχουν εγκαταστήσει την custom distro, τα διάφορα προβλήματα που αντιμετοπίσαν, από το ποιό χαζό στο ποιό πολύπλοκο για να τα λύσουμε σε μελοντικές εκδόσεις κι όταν επιτέλους μπει στο CD να είναι ΟΚ 100%.

Μέχρι τώρα είναι γνωστά τα εξής:

α) Το scriptάκι εκτελεί το cfgmaker και το indexmaker του mrtg χωρίς να κάνει restart τον snmpd με αποτέλεσμα να μην εμφανίζονται στην σελίδα εικόνες κλπ.

Λύση: στον υποκατάλογο config/ που δημιουργείται στον κατάλογο που τρέξατε το script (συνήθως στο /root) θα βρείτε το αρχείο mrtg.sh αφού κάνετε restart τον snmpd (/etc/init.d/snmpd restart), κάνετε το αρχείο εκτελέσιμο αν δεν είναι ήδη (θα πρέπει στο πλάι αμα πατίσετε ls -l να σας γράφει κάτι σε -rw*x*r--r-- root root .....) γράφοντας chmod u+x mrtg.sh και τέλος το τρέχετε γράφοντας ./mrtg.sh μετά από αυτό πρέπει να είναι ΟΚ.

β) Η Quagga σε αργά μηχανήματα δεν αρχίζει σωστά αφού το αρχείο .pid αργεί να αλάξει κάτοχο (από root σε quagga) ή αργεί να φτιαχτεί ωστε να αλάξει εγκέρως κάτοχο με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί να το χρησημοποιήσει η Quagga μετά.

*Λύση: την ψάχνουμε (βασικά ο dkounal το ψάχνει που το βρήκε), όποιος έχει καμιά ιδέα let me know.* 

γ) Μερικές ασύρματες κάρτες τα βρίσκουν σκούρα με τo wmwave οπότε όταν ξεκινάει ο windowmaker αρχίζει και πετάει συνέχεια errors και το σύστημα χτυπάει μπιέλες.

Λύση: Όταν τελικά ανοίξει ο windowmaker στο vnc κάντε δεξί κλικ στο πλαίσιο του wmwave (αυτό το προγραμματάκι με τις 3 μπάρες στο επάνω μέρος που δίχνει signal strength κλπ) και πατήστε kill, κατόπιν κάντε το ίδιο, πατήστε preferences και ξετσεκάρετε το να το κάνει startup μαζί με τον windowmaker.

Αν δεν φτιαχτεί το πρόβλημα κάντε το ίδιο και για το acu και θα είστε ΟΚ.

δ) Πρόβλημα στο script που φτιάχνει το DHCP Configuration, θα δουλέψει κανονικά για ένα interface (οποιοδείποτε κι ας λέει eth0), αλλά για περισσότερα τα κάνει μαντάρα. Θα φτιαχτεί στην επόμενη έκδοση.
Περιμένω feedback...

ε) Μετά από κάποιο trafic η quagga πέφτει σε αργά μηχανήματα.

Λύση, το ψάχνουμε προσωρινή λύση φαίνεται να είναι ένα swapon swapoff (πολύ μπακάλικη, παρα πολύ μπακάλικη αλλά δουλεύει) ή restart την quagga (δεν είναι τόσο αποτελεσματικό). Επίσεις σκευτόμαστε να μεγαλώσουμε το MTU ωστε να επεξεργάζεται λιγότερα πακέτα, τέλος υπάρχει και ο Kernel που θα του χώσω μερικά performance patches και ίσως παίξει τίποτα με memory poisoning. Αν έχετε άλλες ιδέες let me know...

----------


## paravoid

> β) Η Quagga σε αργά μηχανήματα δεν αρχίζει σωστά αφού το αρχείο .pid αργεί να αλάξει κάτοχο (από root σε quagga) ή αργεί να φτιαχτεί ωστε να αλάξει εγκέρως κάτοχο με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί να το χρησημοποιήσει η Quagga μετά.
> 
> *Λύση: την ψάχνουμε (βασικά ο dkounal το ψάχνει που το βρήκε), όποιος έχει καμιά ιδέα let me know.*


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, κάπου έγραψε ότι βρήκε workaround.

----------

